# syros



## curly1976 (Jan 23, 2011)

just wondering if there are any expats living in Syros or visiting for the summer...Im a Greek-American staying in Syros for the summer...


----------



## levemal (Jun 11, 2014)

hello curly1976,i am in process of moving from island of euboia to another as long as there is a hospital and would like to know about your exprience on island of Syros.
am doing my online marketing since moving is a life decision.
My questions are:
Is there enough medical care and how is hospital for emergency cases?
rents....a rough estimate would do.
life in winter?
thank you levemal


----------

